# NCAA and Penn State Sanctions



## chrishydro (Jul 23, 2012)

60 Million dollar fine, no bowl games for 4 years, all current players may transfer and compete right away if they wish and qualify. 

Lots of other five year watch dog programs to ensure they get their shit together.


Pretty damm stiff but in my opinion well worth it and it should send a message to the rest of the teams that kids come first period. 

What do you think?


----------



## kelly4 (Jul 23, 2012)

They should have just gotten the "death penalty".

Do they realize who will ultimately pay the $60 million fine at Pennsylvania *STATE* university?


----------



## chrishydro (Jul 23, 2012)

kelly4 said:


> They should have just gotten the "death penalty".
> 
> Do they realize who will ultimately pay the $60 million fine at Pennsylvania *STATE* university?


What they got is much worse than the Death Penalty that SMU was handed down years ago. The 50 million (i screwed that up) is the gross revenue from any one year of their football program. Dont kid yourself, they got the money. lol

That is the problem the big college football teams are a business and I dont think a lot of people realize how rich of a businees they are.

Sad deal but we all know that money comes first at these schools but we all choose to ignore.


----------



## kelly4 (Jul 23, 2012)

I mean a *forever* death penalty.


----------



## homebrewer (Jul 23, 2012)

This was a criminal case resulting in criminal charges, why is the NCAA even involved?


----------



## chrishydro (Jul 23, 2012)

homebrewer said:


> This was a criminal case resulting in criminal charges, why is the NCAA even involved?


It is a good question and the answer is simple. NCAA governs the rules and the way the admin at each college runs their programs. If this was going on you can bet that every rule as it pertains to any student on that team was broken and washed under the table.

If they did not act it would send a message to all the other schools that if you do this you are out period.


----------



## homebrewer (Jul 23, 2012)

chrishydro said:


> It is a good question and the answer is simple. NCAA governs the rules and the way the admin at each college runs their programs. If this was going on you can bet that every rule as it pertains to any student on that team was broken and washed under the table.


Ok, what NCAA rules were broken?


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Jul 23, 2012)

chrishydro said:


> What they got is much worse than the Death Penalty that SMU was handed down years ago. The 50 million (i screwed that up) is the gross revenue from any one year of their football program. Dont kid yourself, they got the money. lol
> 
> That is the problem the big college football teams are a business and I dont think a lot of people realize how rich of a businees they are.
> 
> Sad deal but we all know that money comes first at these schools but we all choose to ignore.


People have no idea how much money college football programs make and to top it off you Alumni Bootsers, some who are worth millions of dollars just always pumping money into the program.


----------



## Mr.jimson (Jul 23, 2012)

homebrewer said:


> This was a criminal case resulting in criminal charges, why is the NCAA even involved?


it was something to do w penn state handing that authority or however they put it .... they done it to themselves


----------



## Mr.jimson (Jul 23, 2012)

add the word over


----------



## DustBomb (Jul 23, 2012)

i dont understand y they had to remove all joe's wins since 98 and they def didnt have to rip down his statue.. Penn is going no where no.. ppl went there for the Joe Paterno football experience..


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Jul 23, 2012)

DustBomb said:


> i dont understand y they had to remove all joe's wins since 98 and they def didnt have to rip down his statue.. Penn is going no where no.. ppl went there for the Joe Paterno football experience..


It's called " X - Communicating " in the biblical world. They want to erase that part of their history even if it includes the almighty Joe Pa... Joe Paterno was the single most powerful man at Penn State and in order to keep his football program's reputation in good standing they covered up child rape which is illegal and fucking sickening. Joe Pa fucked up big time and for that his legacy will forever be tarnished!


----------



## sonar (Jul 23, 2012)

As a Penn State alumnus I feel like I am being personally punished for this. If you could put a dollar value on my degree, it is definitely worth less now. Sandusky is in prison, Paterno is dead, what the hell else do they want? I was never big into the football program, but I feel bad for all the past players who had these wins, and I'm assuming stats, erased from history. What did they do? I also feel for current and future players who will be deprived of the opportunity to play in a bowl game for the next four years. What did these guys do? I know what happened was horrific and never should have happened, but I truly feel like they are going overboard here. Maybe I should have my degree stripped from me and spend a few months in jail just for going to school there?

I know everyone is entitled to their opinions, but you guys just don't understand. I spent the best four years of my life at that place and I will always yearn for those days. I cried when I heard Joe died. The statue is only a piece of metal. What that man did for my beloved Penn State will never change. I hope it is placed back up someday. I'm actually surprised the kids didn't riot they (we) have rioted over a lot less. That's why they did it at dawn on a Sunday.


----------



## marawana (Jul 24, 2012)

This whole punishment thing kind of rubbed me the wrong way. I think it's wrong to punish people who didn't do anything wrong; The students who will no longer get a scholarship, the players who busted there ass for wins that are now vacated, and the people who may lose their jobs because of the huge fine. 

Don't get me wrong, I think there should be some sort of punishment, but it seems like the NCAA is going about this all wrong.


----------



## chrishydro (Jul 24, 2012)

I went to the York Campus, several friends and nephew graduated, great school for academics for sure. The stima now attached to your degree is exactly why the sanctions had to happen. This quote "Sandusky is in prison, Paterno is dead, what the hell else do they want?" intrests me. I think the answer is EVERYONE THAT KNEW AND OR WAS INVOLVED There is still the issue of the missing ADA, and I cant wait until they begin to uncover the alumni that gave hush money to victims and victims families. This act was, short of murder, as bad as it gets. All of them need to go to jail, the entire old gaurd so to say. If they knew and shut up to save their jobs they will now find out that there are more important things than a job or a football title. I am personaly disgusted with the way it was handled and I am also smart enough to know that it was just not a few then knew.





sonar said:


> As a Penn State alumnus I feel like I am being personally punished for this. If you could put a dollar value on my degree, it is definitely worth less now. Sandusky is in prison, Paterno is dead, what the hell else do they want? I was never big into the football program, but I feel bad for all the past players who had these wins, and I'm assuming stats, erased from history. What did they do? I also feel for current and future players who will be deprived of the opportunity to play in a bowl game for the next four years. What did these guys do? I know what happened was horrific and never should have happened, but I truly feel like they are going overboard here. Maybe I should have my degree stripped from me and spend a few months in jail just for going to school there?
> 
> I know everyone is entitled to their opinions, but you guys just don't understand. I spent the best four years of my life at that place and I will always yearn for those days. I cried when I heard Joe died. The statue is only a piece of metal. What that man did for my beloved Penn State will never change. I hope it is placed back up someday. I'm actually surprised the kids didn't riot they (we) have rioted over a lot less. That's why they did it at dawn on a Sunday.


----------



## sonar (Jul 24, 2012)

chrishydro said:


> I went to the York Campus, several friends and nephew graduated, great school for academics for sure. The stima now attached to your degree is exactly why the sanctions had to happen. This quote "Sandusky is in prison, Paterno is dead, what the hell else do they want?" intrests me. I think the answer is EVERYONE THAT KNEW AND OR WAS INVOLVED There is still the issue of the missing ADA, and I cant wait until they begin to uncover the alumni that gave hush money to victims and victims families. This act was, short of murder, as bad as it gets. All of them need to go to jail, the entire old gaurd so to say. If they knew and shut up to save their jobs they will now find out that there are more important things than a job or a football title. I am personaly disgusted with the way it was handled and I am also smart enough to know that it was just not a few then knew.


It's funny you mentioned the Richard Gricar case. He wasn't an ADA he was the DA himself that vanished without a trace in 2005. I personally think the guy off'ed himself and the body was never recovered. Whether it had anything to do with not charging Sandusky, I doubt it, but we'll probably never know. That case has been cold for a long time now.


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Jul 24, 2012)

sonar said:


> As a Penn State alumnus I feel like I am being personally punished for this. If you could put a dollar value on my degree, it is definitely worth less now. Sandusky is in prison, Paterno is dead, what the hell else do they want? I was never big into the football program, but I feel bad for all the past players who had these wins, and I'm assuming stats, erased from history. What did they do? I also feel for current and future players who will be deprived of the opportunity to play in a bowl game for the next four years. What did these guys do? I know what happened was horrific and never should have happened, but I truly feel like they are going overboard here. Maybe I should have my degree stripped from me and spend a few months in jail just for going to school there?
> 
> I know everyone is entitled to their opinions, but you guys just don't understand. I spent the best four years of my life at that place and I will always yearn for those days. I cried when I heard Joe died. The statue is only a piece of metal. What that man did for my beloved Penn State will never change. I hope it is placed back up someday. I'm actually surprised the kids didn't riot they (we) have rioted over a lot less. That's why they did it at dawn on a Sunday.



I understand dude I graduated from ASU I know how you feel and you should still be a proud Nittany Lion forever! This child rape cover up was done by staff and certain coaches affiliated with the football program not the students or graduates. Let me ask you this question, Do you think a statue and the game of football is more important than the safety of child or child rape?


----------



## sonar (Jul 24, 2012)

No of course I don't think football or a statue is more important than the safety of a child. I just don't see the relevance. Fine, I can see how the university might want to take the statue down if it's true Paterno helped cover this up. To my understanding Paterno took the appropriate action since he never actually saw any abuse taking place. We've all seen things at work or where ever that were questionable. Let's say for example I thought someone at my workplace was doing something illegal. If I just up and called the cops without talking to management about it first, we'd probably both be out the door. If I did talk to management or HR and they did nothing and I went to the police anyway I'd probably still be out the door. All I am saying is that it's easy for us to sit here and say oh he should have done this or they should have done that. Hindsight is always 20/20. Mistakes were made and there were several severe lapses in judgement to say the least. I think the people responsible were all punished accordingly. Point I'm trying to make is that taking down a statue or banning the football team from bowl games doesn't un-rape somebody. To be completely honest, it doesn't do anything to prevent future attacks either. Anything more is just self serving, knee jerk decisions.


----------



## smokingbluntsadailyroutin (Jul 24, 2012)

its a disappointment to see that happen he was a good man now forever tarnished


----------



## kelly4 (Jul 27, 2012)

sonar said:


> No of course I don't think football or a statue is more important than the safety of a child. I just don't see the relevance. Fine, I can see how the university might want to take the statue down if it's true Paterno helped cover this up. To my understanding Paterno took the appropriate action since he never actually saw any abuse taking place. We've all seen things at work or where ever that were questionable. Let's say for example I thought someone at my workplace was doing something illegal. If I just up and called the cops without talking to management about it first, we'd probably both be out the door. If I did talk to management or HR and they did nothing and I went to the police anyway I'd probably still be out the door. All I am saying is that it's easy for us to sit here and say oh he should have done this or they should have done that. Hindsight is always 20/20. Mistakes were made and there were several severe lapses in judgement to say the least. I think the people responsible were all punished accordingly. Point I'm trying to make is that taking down a statue or banning the football team from bowl games doesn't un-rape somebody. To be completely honest, it doesn't do anything to prevent future attacks either. Anything more is just self serving, knee jerk decisions.


Why didn't Paterno let Sandusky go when he found out? Paterno let him keep coaching, and never wondered why he wasn't reprimanded, charged or fired. 

Screw Sandusky, Paterno and his legend, and *ALL* involved!


----------



## futureprospects (Jul 29, 2012)

i don't get how paterno could keep him as a coach but on a different note glad to see the recruits r staying there


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 29, 2012)

I feel badly for the students and players that had nothing to do with this, but unfortunately they are collateral damage in all of this. It would be impossible to appropriately punish the school and it's football program without affecting students and athletes. 

As far as Paterno goes, I don't understand the mindset of people that defend the guy. He put his own legacy and football program ahead of the safety of these boys. He knew about this in 1998, and did nothing. He had it dropped on his lap again in 2002 and failed to take charge of it. He aided and abetted a crime. Period, end of story.

In some ways I think what Paterno did was equally as disturbing as what Sandusky did. Sandusky is a disgusting fuck, don't get me wrong .... but he's sick in the head. People that are sick in the head do this kind of stuff. Paterno allowed it to go on for his own selfish reasons. What kind of egomaniac do you have to be to do that??


----------



## futureprospects (Jul 30, 2012)

yea so do i but i like the idea of getting new colored jerseys to mark a new era which i think is sick


----------



## futureprospects (Jul 31, 2012)

yea o brien is dreaming big but fuck them for now


----------



## futureprospects (Aug 4, 2012)

if u were on the team would u transfer or no?


----------



## kelly4 (Aug 4, 2012)

futureprospects said:


> if u were on the team would u transfer or no?


In a heartbeat!!!


----------



## futureprospects (Aug 4, 2012)

yea y wouldn't they want to leave


----------

